# Printing surface



## mocapartizan (Jan 21, 2010)

Hello,

I want to print textille on 40" x 40" table and Im looking for the surface (top of the table). Wool felt for printing table surface is very expensive. Should I just stretch some textile material and fix it to the table with glue? If yes,which one?

Thank you!


----------



## Rabbidsquirrel13 (Jul 27, 2015)

Neoprene makes for a good printable surface, just make sure it's thin.


----------

